# Bluetooth Tethering in Gnome 3.12

## Lirion

Hello there,

I'm have a few trouble to get bluetooth tehering with my gentoo working. Does anyone how how to configure it? 

The bluetooth adapter is working at all, but I get no option to use my smartphones net: 

```
thinkpad system # hciconfig --all

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

   BD Address: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX  ACL MTU: 1021:8  SCO MTU: 64:1

   UP RUNNING PSCAN 

   RX bytes:8686 acl:37 sco:0 events:401 errors:0

   TX bytes:6718 acl:36 sco:0 commands:371 errors:0

   Features: 0xbf 0xfe 0xcf 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x7b 0x87

   Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

   Link policy: RSWITCH SNIFF 

   Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

   Name: 'Thinkpad'

   Class: 0x00010c

   Service Classes: Unspecified

   Device Class: Computer, Laptop

   HCI Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Revision: 0x1000

   LMP Version: 4.0 (0x6)  Subversion: 0x220e

   Manufacturer: Broadcom Corporation (15)

```

A global bluetooth use flag enabled. I use systemd-214, NetworkManager-0.9.8.10-r1, and bluez 5.18-r1. 

I don't have any idea to investigate further  :Sad: 

----------

## eccerr0r

I heard that it was "supposed" to be integrated into NM and you'd get it automatically, however there's some current bluez5/networkmanager incompatibility problem.  I had Gnome bluetooth working a bit after when I upgraded to Gnome3.8 with the old bluez4 after a kernel bug was fixed, but it had since broke again.

It *was* a seamless integration.  Too bad it broke again :(

My system I do see the bluetooth option in the system panel, but if you go into bluetooth details and select sharing of network on a phone, it fails.  Do you at least see and be able to pair your phone?

It is possible to work around it by using rfcomm/pppd directly but I haven't tried in a long while.

----------

## hanfi

I did get it working (with my samsung galaxy smartphone) by remove the line "--enable-bluez4" on line 133 of the ebuild file (/usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/networkmanager-0.9.8.10-r1.ebuild). Then rebuild the ebuilds manifest, reemerge networkmanager and restarted the daemon.

No negative side-effects detected so far, but use this on your own risk.

I am not sure why the --enable-bluez4 exists in the configure skript of networkmanager, this should imho be autodetected (thats what configure skripts are made for....)

----------

## eccerr0r

I confirm that this hack works - letting NM use Bluez5 instead of bluez4 (I hacked my ebuild to add a new USE flag for bluez4).  Instead of using DialUpNetworking (DUN profile in BT, and does not appear to work with Bluez5) this uses Bluetooth PAN networking, which seems to work better for the Gnome 3 and the newer networkmanager. I had to hack my phone a bit (Nokia N900) to allow PAN as it does not support it by default, but it looks like it does work with some minor flakiness, which may be due to my setup...  The phone does not support PAN natively but there are hacks to enable it - but it does support DUN out of the box.

Hanfi, I think you should add this hack as an enhancement to the networkmanager ebuild, file an enhancement bug against networkmanager to be able to disable bluez4 support (which does nothing with bluez5 which is depended in, I suspect it initially was to allow for DUN support) and thus allow bluez5 PAN support.  Else I may go and submit one in a few days...

[EDIT]

I submitted https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529278 to hopefully get the ebuild changed so someone won't have to hack it to enable PAN vs DUN.

----------

